# Tips for Catching Seabass



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Well seabass season is just about upon 
us and as usual there will be a group 
of new fisherman going after this 
great tasting fish. Now while it is 
mostly true that seabass are about
the dumbest fish in the ocean, there
are some tricks out there that can
definitely help increase the size/quantity
of your catch. We have a few
sharpies on this board and hopefully
they will join in with some tips. Here
are a few that I can think of:

- Use B2 squid/or another rubber type
lure on your hooks. This will give
you a second chance to get a fish
if your bait gets stolen, and add some
flash to your presentation

- Use larger hooks to weed out the 
smaller fish. 

- Big baits = bigger seabass. I will often
bring my own squid on a party boat which
I will cut into large strips. The partyboats
will often give you a bunch of small
cuts which tend to attract smaller fish.

- If the bite is real hot or small fish are
killing you, go to a double jig setup.
I like to use smaller size diamond jigs
with worm teasers. (you will also luck out
and catch flounder with this combo)

- Use different baits then everybody else.
Again the size of the bait is important.
Try bringing some mackeral or butterfish.
It can make a huge difference.

- Try using smaller sized green crabs. 
The big knotheads love these and 
you may get a tog as a bonus.

- bluefish strips make GREAT seabass bait.
The larger seabass go crazy for a large
strip of bluefish. This is also a tough 
bait and will stay on your hook for a
while.

Now I know that the summer tourist with
the upside down snoopie rod will catch
the pool fish  , but there are many
ways to increase your catch of seabass!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Great ideas,

i am going to try one of them this summer when i get over to the salt:

adding a rubber lure to the bait!

i'll bet some tube baits made for bass fishing would be just the ticket, lots of color choices and many have sparkles in them. I'll take a bag and let you all know how they work. 

one tip from a mate on the inlet princess out of murrell's inlet is to fish 7-10 feet off the bottom rather than right on the bottom. he told me this would produce fewer bites but a better grade of fish. it worked well that day. 

i also take frozen finger mullet or cigar minnows to fish whole for grouper/larger fish.

thanks
jerry


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Tube baits are great for teasers, i have been using them for a few years. However, I prefer B2 squids as they are far more durable. Tubes tend to tear after a few fish. Any kind of plastic will work though, I have used everything from gitzitz to mr twisters and they all catch fish. Chartreuse or Pink are my favorite colors.

Another tip I would mention is rigging a high hook 3-6 feet from your sinker. I usually fish at least two hooks but sometimes I fish a third. Sometimes bigger fish will be quite a distance from the bottom so rigging your top hook high can help. I have caught bass 50 feet off the bottom in 250 feet of water on midwinter offshore trips.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Best tip I can give you is to book a trip with Capt. Monty on the Morning Star. He'll make an expert out of you in 8 hrs.  

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've always had success using 6" plastic worms with a piece of squid. Caught my biggest last year just using the plastic worm and no bait. To be honest, usually the largest sea bass are just caught by luck, but you can get into a nicer grade of fish by following these tips on this thread.


----------

